# 06 Passat DGS - is it 5.5 liter one puts on ? (before drain)



## Mawrick (Jun 26, 2004)

Done it once before - but can't remember the amount of oil.

Can anyone confirm that it takes roughly 5.5 liter of oil (06 Passat V6) before draining some of it out again ?


----------

